# Repitching the batch



## stajerc61 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would run that stuff through an alembic copper still and try the condesed version. Repitching with more honey will not improve the flavor.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

I once accidentaly stored a batch without protecting it from sunlight... took all of the flavor out it just tasted like alcohol water. tryed sweetening it by adding some honey then it just tasted like honey in alcohol water. didnt try repitching cause the alcohol was already at 14%


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

What kind of mead taste are you searching for? what original SG and ending SG? What percent of fermentables from honey and what from the pricklies? What yeast? What skins were present and did they really add tannin?


----------

